# Tilda och Terminal vägrar åäö

## nwt

Nu har jag försökt mig på detta sen igår, ensam och med hjälp från andra.

Det hela började med att jag ville försöka mig på fluxbox, voila, det blev för mycket att memorera.

Tröttnade även på att använda rxvt(som för mig inte vill sammarbeta med mig på något vis ) så jag tänkte "tilda är fint och verkar fungerbart" (läst lite om det tidigare) men ack så fel jag har.

åäö vägrar fungera i något annat än rxvt eller xterm.

Har nu övergått till xfce istället för fluxbox och se hur det fungerar, här har vi något som heter Terminal, även denna vägrar insé att åäö finns (det fungerar för övrigt med åäö i firefox och pidgin)

Jag har ändrat i "/etc/env.d/02locale" där står det LC_ALL=en_US.iso8859-1 (som min hjälpande vän har sagt att det ska)

Pojken sa dock att det ska vara se_SV där, så jag testade det, ingen skillnad.

(har även skrivit in "chmod +x /etc/env.d/02locale" därefter då det var sagt att det kunde hjälpa, men det står ingenting om se_SV någonstans mer än i .../02locale)

När jag skriver "locale" blir det så fint;

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_TIME="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_COLLATE="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_PAPER="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_NAME="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.iso8859-15"

LC_ALL=en_US.iso8859-15
```

Och då om man är duktig så noterar man "cannot" i de 3 översta raderna, vad innebär dessa?

När jag även skriver

echo $LC_ALL

får jag fram;

en_US.iso8859-15

Efter många om och men vet jag inte riktigt vad jag ska ta mig till.

Har skrivit samma sak i annat forum men hjälpen räckte inte till...

Resultat från att ha läst hela den här tråden + en annan är:

# /etc/rc.conf

Verkar som om bara UNICODE="yes" ska ligga här

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

Där ligger sv-latin1 som det ska

Ändrade SET_WINDOWKEYS="no" till SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

Ändrade

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

till

CONSOLEFONT="iso01.14"

Och tog bort # som låg framför

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni" i samma fil

Resultatet är densamma, inget åäö i tilda eller terminal.

Om någon vet hur man kan skriva i tildas config blir jag minst lika glad om det fungerar.

----------

## kallamej

Vilken output får du från locale -a ? Om du inte har någon sv_SE (inte se_SV) locale där så får du editera /etc/locale.gen på lämpligt sätt och sedan som root köra locale-gen.

----------

## nwt

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Vilken output får du från locale -a ? Om du inte har någon sv_SE (inte se_SV) locale där så får du editera /etc/locale.gen på lämpligt sätt och sedan som root köra locale-gen.

 

Tack så mycket, det var faktiskt lösningen på mitt problem, men en annan person kom före till undsättning.

Han tittade i sina filer och så sa han att jag skulle testa att lägga in dessa fyra;

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

sv_SE.UTF-8 UTF-8

sv_SE ISO-8859-1

Det hjälpte.

I vilket fall, tack för hjälpen.

----------

